# عاوز تعمل أشكال بالكيبورد؟



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2009)

عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف 
† ☺♀ ‡ ♂ ♀ ♪ ♫ ☼ ► ◄ ↕ ¶ § ▬ ↨ ↑ ↓ → ☻
لو تسمحى ممكن اقولك بتتعمل ازاى 
بص يا سيدى 
ثبت ايدك على مفتاح
Alt
وبعدين اكتب الرقم اللى قدام الشكل
اكتب الارقام من الشمال لليمين 
وقولى على النتيجة
† 0134
☺ 0.1
♀ 0.12
‡ 01234567
♂ 11
♀ 12
♪ 13
♫ 14
☼ 15
► 16
◄ 17
↕ 18
¶ 20
§ 21
▬ 22
↨ 23
↑ 24
↓ 25
→ 26
← 27
∟ 28
↔ 29
▲ 30
▼ 31
* 42
♦ 3.4
♠ 3.6
◘ 3.8
☻ 3.2
♥ 3.3
♣ 3.5
• 3.7
○ 3.9
وعشان تتطمن اكتر افتح ورقة 
word وجرب فيها​

قبل ماتعمل اى رقم ثبت ايدك على مفتاح 
alt
وبعدين اكتب الرقم وخلى بالك الشكل مش هايظهر الا لما تشيل ايدك من على المفتاح​


----------



## lovely dove (25 يونيو 2009)

مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي يامريوم 
بجد كان نفسي من بدري اعرف الحاجات دي بتتعمل ازاي 
مرسي ليكي بجد ياقمر 
ربنا يعوضك 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2009)

*اى خدمة ياعمري*
*انتى تؤمري*
*نورتى الموضوع ياجميل*​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (25 يونيو 2009)

*عن جد معلومات حلوة ومفيده
الرب يبارك حياتك يا مريم
تحياتي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا مريم 

ميرررررسى ليكى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2009)

جامدة اوى اوى يا مريم 
تسلم ايديك يا قمرة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (27 يونيو 2009)

*جميل يا مريم
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

_هى فا كرة حلوة بس ممكن تطلع اشكال زى دية 
حابب اسمع رايك 
أإســٌفـ/ـيــْ~‘ـر ـأإلـغــرـأإم​_


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

رووووووعة يا مريم

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## youhana16 (6 يوليو 2009)

شطرا جزيلا ياأخت مريم♦


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

♫
هههههههههههههههههه
حلو خالص
شكرا حبيبى


----------



## داود 2010 (2 مارس 2010)

ربنا يكتر من كنابسك فى مصر روح يا شيخ يجعلك فى كل خطوة كنيسة


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2010)

*فعلا رووعه جدا جربتها

شكرا جدا جدا*


----------



## حبة خردل (3 مارس 2010)

*ياااااااااااه دا انا كان نفسي في الحاجات دي من زمان ربنا يباركك يا mariam*​


----------

